

IBM and Cisco lose billions after NSA scandal exposed by Snowden - pallian
http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/news/it-firms-lose-billions-after-nsa-scandal-exposed-by-whistleblower-edward-snowden-9028599.html

======
puppetmaster3
Hey, corrupt Congress: How does this affect my tech job ?

